
Cash Is About to Lose Its Turf to Cryptocurrencies - theweb1
https://zycrypto.com/cash-is-about-to-lose-its-turf-to-cryptocurrencies/
======
XalvinX
I would agree about the need for small (or "micro") payment system. There
needs to be a way for people to transfer amounts down to even one penny
without incurring fees or other issues. This would empower a whole new
economic model, not only for music studios as the article talks about, but for
content creators of all kinds, as well as people trying to raise money, and so
on.

I don't know about you, but if it was convenient, I would often pay say a
nickel or a dime to read an article on The Economist, The Wall Street Journal,
or to watch a high-quality video with no ads, or to download some piece of
media like a TV show or a song.

The current model of subscriptions is not working well, and requires too much
commitment and various fees.

This is one area where cryptos could prove themselves useful, and I think it
will be hard for credit cards and banks to ever really compete due to all the
legacy issues of their systems, and other reasons.

~~~
ccarter84
Agreed on all parts, I'd love to know what an ad-free experience would cost on
some of these sites...shouldn't be more than 1-3 pennies per article I'd
imagine? The paywalls need to change, but until we get microtransactions
supported by all the major browsers (not just Brave) in a way that won't be
hacked...or socially-engineered too easily (latter is perhaps a tall order), I
fear we are stuck

